# سؤال في التحلية



## عماد ممدوح (6 يناير 2007)

:81: الى كل من لديه الرد
أفادكم الله عندي إستفسار
من المعروف أن الكلور يمتلك خاصية البقاء في المياه ولكني أواجه في عملي شيئا اخر
أرجو من الله أن يكون لديك تفسير له ألا وهو أنني أقوم بحقن مادة الكالسيوم هيبوكلوريت مذابة في الماء على خزانات سعة 6000م مكعب (محطة تحلية بنظام الـ RO)
وتكون كمية الكلور المقاسة بعد الخزان مباشرة 1-1.5 PPM 
وأقوم بعد ذلك بالضخ على شبكة مياه, المشكلة أن كمية الكلور المقاسة في المياه
تتناقص وتنعدم مع المسافة أي أن الكلور يختفي من المياه مما يسبب مشاكل لا حصر لها
أرجو إفادتي بأسباب ما أسميه بتطاير الكلور 
وبصوره عامه ما الأسباب التي من الممكن ان تستهلك الكلور
وهل منها تواجد حديد أو قلة قيمة الـ pH أو وجود تلوث أرجو إفادتي على وجه السرعة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## alhjres2007 (6 يناير 2007)

ياسيدي يوجد عندك تلوث بكتيري والكلور يسهلك في قتل البكتريا 
يجب عليك عمل Cip كامل


----------



## أنور البشير (7 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم المهندس / عماد
أنت تقوم بقياس ما يعرف بالكلور المتبقي أو Residual Chlorine وهو الكلور الذي لم يشارك في عملية التطهير للمياه أو بعبارة اخرى لم يتفاعل. 
انت يجب ان تضيف جرعة اكبر لكي تحصل على كلور متبقي حسب الملطوب في المواصفات وهى غالبا ما تكون بين 0.5 مجم/لتر الى 1.5 مجم/ لتر وانا اقترح عليك أن تضخ كلور في الخط الخارج من الخزان الى الشبكة وتبدأ بالقياس حتى تصل الى الجرعة المطلوبة


----------



## عماد ممدوح (7 يناير 2007)

alhjres2007 قال:


> ياسيدي يوجد عندك تلوث بكتيري والكلور يسهلك في قتل البكتريا
> يجب عليك عمل Cip كامل



أخي الفاضل 
مشكور على المشاركة وأرجو إيضاح المقصود بالـ Cip


----------



## احمد بكرى (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل عماد ,,,
فى البدايه لابد ان تعرف ان هناك نوعين من قياس الكلور فى المياه اما الاول فهو قياس الكلور الحر الذى لم يتفاعل مع العناصر او المركبات الموجوده بالمياه وهو الذى يقوم بتعقيم المياه والقضاء على البكتيريا والطحالب والمواد الحيه الاخرى واما القياس الثانى فهو الكلور الكلى وهو عباره عن اجمالى كميه الكلور المضافه للمياه بمعنى انك لابد ان تضيف كمياه كالسيوم هيبوكلوريت كافيه للوصول الى النسبه المطلوبه 
كما انا هناك بعض التقنيات الحديثه التى ظهرت فى عالم تعقيم المياه عن طرق استخدام الطرق الفيزيائيه بالتحليل الكهربى للمياه عن طريق وضع انود وكاثود بالمياه وتوصيلهم بالكهرباء حيث يقوم بعمل تكسير للروابط المركبات التى تحتوى على عنصر الكلور والبالتالى يزداد الكلور الحر فى المياه بصفه تسمح بعمليه التعقيم وبالتالى تكون قد وفرت كميه الكلور المضافه الى المياه وابالتالى حافظت على الفحم النشط الذى يمر عليه المياه لا نتزاع الكلور اذا كانت مياه شرب مصانع 
وهناك ايضا طرق اخرى يمكن عمل تعقيم للمياه بها عن طريق استخدام الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه 
لمزيد من المعلومات اتصل على هذا الرقم وان شاء الله اقدر افيدك بصوره موسعه 
0121914482
ارجوا ان يفيدك ورجاء الدعاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اضيف الى زملائي ان غاز الكلورين مؤكسد قوي وخاصة مع نزول درجة الحموضة وبالتالي فان جزء كبير من الكلورين يتفاعل مع المعادن التي يسير بها لذلك يجب تحديد ماهية الماء المنتج واستخدامه لتحديد الطريقة المثلى لوضع حل لهذه المشكلة


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتو بدي اسال عن زيت بريك السيارات؟؟
الزيت يلي بيستعملو لبريك السيارة بدي اعرف عنه كل شي ومضرة كتير لهالموضوع ومو مسموحلي اكتب موضوع قبل 30 مشاركة؟؟:61: 
ممكن حدا يساعدني بهالموضوع لو سمحتو:80: :11: 
مع شكري السابق للكل:84:
طبعا يلي بدي ياه بهالموضوع هو كيفية صناعته
شو المواد ؟ من شو بيتكون؟ كم تكلفته؟ هي الامور 
منتظرة ردودكم بارك الله فيكم:84:


----------



## أخو الكيمياء (5 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي عماد ...
بحسب خبرتي في هذا المجال فإنه يوجد عدد من الاسباب سأوردها لك ومن ثم قم بدراستها على حسب الطبيعه لديك , وهي :
1- وجود تلوث بيولوجي ببكتيرياء القولون الكلية وبكتيرياء القولون البرازية داخل خطوط النقل .
2- ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يسبب تناقص الكلور وبالتالي اختفائه .
3- وجود تلوث كيميائي بالامونيا NH3اوNO3 اوNO2 لذا يلزم اجراء تحاليل لهذ العناصر لمعرفة تاكيزها في المياه .
4- الهدف من الكلور هو التعقيم لذا اذا كان الماء يصل للمستهلك خالي من اي انواع الملوثات فهذا المطلوب حتى لو كان الكلور الحر معدوم .

وهناك تقنية جديدة واكثر اماناً من وهي التعقيم بواسطة CLO2 ( ثاني اكسيد الكلور )


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ اخو الكيمياء
السلام عليكم
ما هو ثاني اكسيد الكلور . لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذا المركب ارجو التوضيح


----------



## أخو الكيمياء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ اخو الكيمياء
> السلام عليكم
> ما هو ثاني اكسيد الكلور . لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذا المركب ارجو التوضيح


 

الاخ نبيل 

غاز ثاني اكسيد الكلور ( ويمكن ان يكون على شكل سائل ) ليس مركب موود في الطبيعه إنما يتم توليده بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك مع بودرة الكالسيوم هايبوكلورايد في مفاعل معين ويوجد لدي تصميم وبروشور ع طريقة توليد هذا الغاز لاستخدامه في الصناعه وساقوم بإضافتها لاحقاً لتعم الفائدة 

تحياتي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للتوضيح اخي 
H2SO4 + Ca(OCl)2 -------------> HOCl + CaSO4


----------



## أخو الكيمياء (21 أكتوبر 2007)

Chlorine Dioxide - ClO2

"Used for water treatment for more than sixty years."
Eka Chemicals has proven experience with ClO2 for more than thirty-five years. First used by Eka as a bleaching chemical to aid in the pulp and paper industry and now used to make our drinking water safer.




 

When used as a pretreatment, chlorine dioxide aids in the prevention of carcinogens in your drinking water by selectively oxidizing containments that may otherwise be transformed by chlorine into trihalomethanes (THM's). Simultaneously, ClO2 acts as a biocide inactivating harmful viruses like E. Coli, cryptosporidium and more with minimum contact time.

ClO2 - A versatile oxidant and biocide
Applications

The unique properties of chlorine dioxide make it effective in a wide variety of oxidant and biocide applications. ClO2 effectively controls iron and manganese in drinking water, eliminates slime in cooling towers, controls odors in animal by-product processing plants, disinfects processed meats and vegetables and many other applications. 

ClO2 has excellent application potential in the following areas:


Drinking Water
Industrial
Municipal Waste
Food
Pulp Bleaching


----------



## أخو الكيمياء (21 أكتوبر 2007)

Chlorine dioxide is produced by the reduction of sodium chlorate with hydrogen peroxide under acidic conditions. It’s made easy with Eka’s pre-blended Purate solution.




Purate® is formulated with just the right amount of chlorate and peroxide and shipped to your site.​ 
*Purate®* Composition

40% Sodium Chlorate
7-8% Hydrogen Peroxide​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر للايضاح وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والمعرفة


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الكلور:-*

يستخدم الكلور لتعقيم المياه الداخلة إلى المكثفات والمبردات (coolers) وذلك للقضاء على الرخويات والصدفيات المتكونة على مداخل مواسير المكثف ويجب أن يكون هناك تركيز مناسب من الكلور الحر المتبقى Free residual chlorine فى المياه الخارجة من المكثفات او المبردات بحيث تتراوح بين ( 0.5 – 1.0 مجم / لتر ) و بذلك سوف تختلف جرعة الكلور المحقونة فى المياه تبعا لاختلاف نوعية المياه و كمية المواد العضوية فيها . و يفضل أن يكون حقن الكلور حقنا مستمرا (cont.dose) بجرعات قليلة نسبيا عن حقنه لمدد قصيرة وجرعات اكبر (shock dose)لتفادى مشاكل السقوط الفجائي فى ال Vaccum فى مكثفات التربينات نتيجة لانسداد المواسير بسبب قتل الأحياء فجائيا داخل المكثفات.
وفى حالة تشغيل عدد كبير من المكثفات على التوازي فانه يجب إضافة الكلور مباشرة قبل كل مكثف بحيث يكون الحقن عند مدخل كل مكثف وذلك لتقليل وقت التلامس لتفاعل الكلور مع الماء وبالتالى تقليل كمية الكلور اللازمة لتكوين كلور حر متبقى ولذا سوف يتم التركيز على المكثفات الأكثر اتساخا ويضاف لها كميات كلور أكثر للقضاء على ما بها من مواد عضوية.
يتم حقن الكلور فى خط سحب المياه الأولية وذلك لأكسدة المواد العضوية والقضاء على الصدفيات وهو يستخدم على هيئة كلور سائل حيث ان :-
CL2 + H2O HOCL + HCL​HOCL OCL- + H+​​ويتاين حامض الهيبو كلورس بطريقة لحظية بمجرد تكونه الى H+ و OCL- بدرجة يعتمد على الpH ودرجة الحرارة حيث يتاين بدرجة قليلة عندما يقل الرقم الهيدروجينى عن 6 وبين ( 6 – 8 ) يتاين تأينا كاملا وذلك يعنى أن ايون الهيبوكلوريت OCL- يكون فعال عند :
pH = ( 6 – 10 ) وحامض الهيبوكلوركس HOCL يكون فعال عند PH = ( 2 – 6 ) 
ويعتقد ان التفاعل الحيوى والكيميائي الذى يحدث بين الكلور والأحياء المائية والذى يؤدى الى قتل الخلايا الحية هو عملية أكسدة غير عكسية لأحد الإنزيمات اللازمة لحياة هذه الكائنات وهو ترايوذى فوسفات دى هيدررو جيناز
 ( Triose phosphate dehydrogenase) حيث يستخدم هذا الإنزيم فى أكسدة الجلوكوز وجميع نشاطات الخلية الحيوية ويزيد فى كفاءة الكلور على تحطيم ه1ذا الإنزيم الحيوى وقدرة الغاز على اختراق جدران الخلايا الحية والوصول الى محتوياتها الداخلية والتفاعل معها.
ومن مميزات الكلور:-
1- له قدرة فعالة فى عملية تعقيم المياه وتطهيرها من الكائنات العضوية حيث انه يخترق جدار الخلية الحية.
2- يعتبر ذو تكلفة بسيطة لو قورن باى مواد مؤكسدة اخرى .
3- سهل القياس وسهل التحكم فى عملية الحقن.
ومن عيوبه:-
1- بزيادة كمية الكلور من الممكن أن يصل إلى الريزن فى وحدة نازع الأملاح ويقلل كفاءته.
2- اى تسرب منه يسبب الاختناق الذى قد يؤدى إلى الموت.
3- يمكن أن يتحد مع الأحماض العضوية الذاتية فى المياه مثل Humic acid ويكون ما يسمى  بTrihalomethans (THM) الذى قد يسبب أمراض سرطانية.
وعموما نجد أن حقن المواد المؤكسدة يركز عليه فى اشهر الربيع ابتدءا من مارس حتى سبتمبر وهى شهور النمو لتلك الكائنات.
ودائما يكون هناك سيطرة على عمليات الحقن بحيث لا يزيد الكلور المتبقى عن 0.5ppm فى المياه المرشحة.


----------

